#  Nachrichten >   Gesundheit - Darmflora nach Antibiotika-Einnahme sanieren >

## Focus.de

Antibiotika kommen zur Bekämpfung von Bakterien zum Einsatz. Doch im Körper unterscheiden sie nicht zwischen nützlichen und bösen Bakterien. Oft ist es deshalb sinnvoll, die Darmflora nach der Antibiotika-Therapie zu sanieren.  Weiterlesen...  *Information:*
In diesem Forum gehen direkte Antworten auf Nachrichten
meist ungelesen unter. Am besten Sie erstellen ein eigenes
Thema in einem unserer passenden Foren, wenn Sie über
diese Nachricht diskutieren möchten.

----------

